# karpfenwetter???



## miko (4. Juni 2004)

hallo angler,

gibt es ein wetter was der karpfen mag oder besser gesagt nicht mag?
wollte heute bei uns am kanal auf karpfen,gestern sonne 24 grad,heute
bedeckt(regen)15 grad.
wäre froh über ein paar tipps,ist meine erste saison auf karpfen.

gruss
miko


----------



## BigBaitrunner (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

An Ja bei Meinem Gewässer Daugt es den Karpfen wen es Regnet mit 20 Grad oder Nich regen und da am Abend mir 18-20 Grad. 

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## tanner (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

In alten DDR Karpfenbüchern steht-am besten bei 22 Grad und Nierselregen.


----------



## Jokez (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

Ich hab schon alles erlebt. Selbst richtig dicke Karpfen im Hochsommer bei konstanten 30°C und das auch noch tagsüber. Aber das sind doch eher die großen Ausnahmen. Grundsätzlich hatte ich mehr Erfolge bei eher kühleren Temperaturen udn bedecktem Wetter. Kannst dich aber auf nichts verlassen.
Gutes Anfüttern ist in jedem Fall das A und O.
Viel Erfolg für die Karpfensaison


----------



## Borgon (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

Das was Karpfen meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls garnicht mögen sind extreme Wetterumschwünge #h


----------



## Soxl (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

Hoi Miko,

länger andauernde Hitzeperioden (in Verbindung mit entsprechend warmem Wasser), schnell ansteigender Luftdruck, Ostwind, schnelles Abkühlen (v. a. des Wassers) waren bei mir bislang nicht so fangträchtig. Wobei man Fänge dann nicht generell ausschliessen kann und sollte, is' eben auch stark abhängig vom Gew. das Du beangelst...

Abgesehen davon hab' ich nix vom idealen Angelwetter, wenn ich g'rade im Büro herumschwitze    Da ich auf den Lotto-6er noch warte, geh' ich Angeln wenn ich Lust _und_ Zeit habe, egal was Wettervorhersage od. Mondkalender g'rade erzählt  :m 

Gruss aus Wien, Soxl


----------



## Pilkman (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

Ich kann Borgons Posting aus meiner Erfahrung nur unterstreichen. Wir haben bisher bei fast jedem möglichen und unmöglichem Wetter Karpfen gefangen, aber extreme Wetterumschwünge haben die Sache immer sehr erschwert bzw. zu Blanks geführt. Speziell sind das z.B. krasse Temperaturstürze und absolute Windflauten bzw. Windstille.

Aber wie Esox Lucius schon sagte: Man sollte sich von sowas nicht allzu abhängig machen. Maximal zur Kenntnis nehmen und in die abschließende Bewertung einbeziehen. Aber auf keinen Fall deswegen vom Ansitz abhalten lassen! #6


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

Aus meiner erfahrung is das beste Karpfen Wetter bewölkt aber so um die 23*grad bei Sonnenschein gehts gut mit Schwimmbrot , aber bei diesem Wetter sind die Karp's sehr träge und beissen net so supa ....


----------



## karpfenangler1994 (6. September 2009)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

]kann mir jemand bitte sagen welcher köder im sommer gut ist ??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. September 2009)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

meinst du ne baitsorte marke oder 


baits,tiegernüsse,mais,würmer,maden, u.s.w


----------



## karpfenangler1994 (6. September 2009)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

weil wir heut angeln ich hab mit futterkorb probbiert schwimmbrot es war ca.22 grad und gar nichts kein biss gar nicht ^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. September 2009)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

solche tage kommen vor, an denen nix geht obwohl alles past


----------



## schadstoff (6. September 2009)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

Naja Schmimmbrot als Köder ist zwar manchmal nicht verkerht aber ich wage doch zu behaupten das Tieferliegende Köder meistens besser geeignet sind.



#h


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (6. September 2009)

*AW: karpfenwetter???*

ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, das bei vollmond an meinen gewässern nicht so viel geht wie in einer dunklen nacht!


----------

